
personal guidelines (by justin kan - kiko cofounder) - sharpshoot
http://jkanstyle.com/2006/08/28/20/
======
jimmylin
Haha. As much as it sounds like self-help, new age material, I like them all.

Thanks!

Jimmy Lin

